# Victoria, BC - Looking for a group



## craftyrat (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm a late 30s gamer in downtown Victoria looking for an adult gaming group, or gamers who want to form a group.  Drop me an email if you are interested.

craftyrat - petergou[at]shaw.ca


----------

